# broken indy



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

maritime matters confirms with haunting picture the ss independence has broken.


----------



## Klaatu83 (Jan 22, 2009)

More info on the final fate of the SS Independence:

http://maritimematters.com/2010/06/brokeback-platinum/


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

It's sad that both the Indy and Constitution met such unfortunate fates. This time we have those charming, delightful folks at NCL/Star Genting to thank--what slimeballs.


----------



## S. Toth (Jun 28, 2008)

yes, the same people who destroyed the SS Norway also! Save The SS United States!


----------

